# Anyone want to record some soundbites?



## jjm2958 (Jul 11, 2009)

So I have a new prop for this year that I'm working on and need some voices recorded. I thought I'd be able to do it, but just can't get the voice right. The prop is supposed to be like an apartment buzzer system (like in the city when you buzz a person's apartment and they let you in street-side. I want to have a saying for each of the characters' names on the name plates.

Would anyone be willing to take a crack at it? Looking for about 7 short one liners really. Not looking for anything dark and scarey - a voice for a wise- cracking skeleton is good 

Here are some thoughts:
Witch Hazel - "Old Hazel isn't home. I think she is in 'Witchitaw'"
Yor Next - "Oh, you've done it now. They are coming for you!"
Willy "Stinky" Dekay - "What's that smell? It's heavenly! Reminds me of home."
R.U. Frightful - "Boo! Hahahaha!"
I.B. Dead - "He be dead - can't you read?"
Carrie Bloodbucket - "I think she is in the shower."

Any other suggestions are welcome - just what I came up with during a brainstorming session.

Thanks...


----------

